# Perfekte Eingabegeräte



## X-CosmicBlue (20. Januar 2009)

*Perfekte Eingabegeräte*

Bei diesem Thema soll es darum gehen, was man so als perfekte Eingabegeräte verstehen würden, wenn man bei der klassischen Maus/Tastaturkombi bleibt.

Also gefragt sind Sondertasten, Form, Profile und so weiter.
Weniger, das man gerne ein frei im Raum schwebendes Hologramm ala Minority Report als Eingabe hätte... 

Das in einer Maus oder Tastatur nicht sämtliche auf dem Markt vorhandenen Technologien vorkommen, liegt ja auch an Lizenzen und deren Kosten, schon klar, aber schön wäre es schon, wenn gewisse Features in einem Produkt zusammenlaufen würden.

Die Ideen bzw der Gedanke, warum es eigentlich nicht DIE Tastatur gibt, kam mir neulich, als ich nur so aus Langeweile die ausgestellen Tastaturen und Mäuse beim Planeten mit den Ringen durchgegangen bin.

Meine Beispiel für die *Tastatur*:

Beschreibung


Kabellos mit Dockingstation, an der der Akku der Tastatur wieder aufgeladen wird. Bluetooth.
Zweitakku läßt sich an der Dockingstation aufladen, wenn die Tastatur drahtlos genutzt wird.
An der Dockingstation befindet ein USB-Hub.
An der Tastatur befindet sich zwei Buchsen für 3,5mm-Klinke, einer Speaker-In, einer Mic-Out (Also das Stereo-Lautsprecher-Signal vom PC nimmt die Dockingstation entgegen, während von der Dockingstation aus das Microphon-Signal zum PC läuft). An der Tastatur findet man Mic-In und Speaker-Out. Dockingstation und Tastatur funken also nicht nur Tastatureingaben, sondern auch Sound. Für all jene, die keine Kabellosen Kopfhörer haben (gibt es da überhaupt welche mit Micro?)
QWERT-Tastatur mit 101/102-Tasten (Warum zähle ich jetz bei mir gerade 106?)
leicht ergonomisch gebogen mit Handballenauflagen
Sondertasten
Mute
Lauter
Leiser
Play-Pause
Next-Forward
Last-Rewind
Abmelden
Stand-by
 
Beleutet (Ziffern/Buchstaben/zeichen und zwischen den Tasten)
Blau
Grün
Rot
Orange
Gelb
 
Helligkeit einstellbar
Drucktiefe einstellbar
Druckpunkt einstellbar
Gegendruck einstellbar
Ein LCD-Display wie beim Eee-Keybaord angeordnet wie bei der Logitech G15, umgesetzt als 5" Touchscreen im Querformat inklusive ein paar weiterer Sonder-/Makrotasten
Profilwahl: Zwischen Standard und 2/3/5-Spielprofilen wählen
Makroaufnahme
Push-n-Release-Key: Drückt man diese Taste und anschließen kurz eine andere, so wird diese als weiterhin gedrückt angesehen.
360° drehbarer Jog-Dial, mit dem unter Windows auch die Maus gesteuert werden kann
Gehäuse auf gebürstetem Aluminium
schwarzen Tasten
Handballen gummiert
Abwaschbar
Anschluß über USB und/oder PS2 (inklusive USB-PS2-Adapter), inklusive Netzteil (ich fürchte, ein USB-Anschluß liefert nicht genug Strom für die Dockingstation und es müßte immer zusätzlich zum PS2-Anschluß auch USB angeschlossen sein, da sich sonst die ganzen Sonderfunktionen wie Display etc nicht nutzen lassen würden)
Die Ideen sind zusammen"geklaut" aus folgenden:


Reclusa - Gaming Keyboard Powered by Razer
SideWinder? X6 Keyboard
Microsoft Hardware - Wireless Entertainment Desktop 7000
Asus-Neuheiten: Eee Keyboard mit integriertem Rechner (Update) - netzwelt.de
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/3498&cl=de,de##
und noch ein paar andere mehr
*


Maus*



Kabellos/Kabelgebunden mit Dockingstation (Das Mauskabel kann an der Maus abgetrennt werden, so das sie kabellos funkt. Kabelgebunden werden sowohl die Steuersignale wie auch Strom zum Laden der eingesetzen Akkus übertragen).
USB-Hub in der Dockingstation. Bluetooth.
Zweitakkus lassen sich an der Dockingstation aufladen
Dockingstation ist relativ schwer um so dem Zug des Kabels zum PC zu widerstehen. Das Kabel zur Muas ist so, wenn die Dockingstation jenseits des Mousepads steht, zugentlastet.
Aufrollautomatik für das Kabel zur Maus (Mechanismus kann gesperrt werden, wenn das Kabel genutzt wird (sonst wäre das Kabel zur Mouse ja wieder nicht zugentlastet)
Gehäuse aus gebürstetem Aluminum
Ergonomisch geformt
2-Wege-Mausrad dient gleichzeitig als mittlere Maustaste
Steuerkreuz für den Daumen
Linke Maustaste
Rechtsmaustaste
Schalter zur Änderung der Auflösung on the fly
Touchpad/Optowheel links von der linken Maustaste
Info-Display links oberhalb des Daumens mit 5 Farben: blau, grün, gelb, orange und rot
Profil-Umschalter unterhalb des Daumens
3 Daumentasten
2 Tasten links und rechts vom Mausrad
2 Tasten unterhalb des Mausrads
Vibration (ForceFeedback ala iFeel-Mouse von Logitech)
2 Gewichtsfächer (vorne unter den Fingern und hinten unter der Handfläche), je zweimal 5g, 10g, 15g, 20g und 25 Gramm
Daumenablage
Inspiriert durch:


buffed-Shop - World of Warcraft MMO Gaming Mouse opt E61034
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_pointers/mice/devices/130&cl=de,de
Natural Wireless Laser Mouse 6000
SPEED-LINK / Products / PC Accessories / Mice / Wired
http://homepage.univie.ac.at/peter.wienerroither/bazar/MouseMini.jpg
und noch ein paar andere...


----------

